# Overall Form



## Chipalexander (Mar 30, 2017)

spyder84 said:


> Hello, I am a new archer. Been shooting about a month and a half. While I'm looking for feedback on my overall form, my main question is regarding my right/release arm. See below pics. Should the forearm be inline with the arrow (left) or should I be actively trying to raise it up higher (right)? The left feels easier....just draw and anchor. The right takes a little effort and I feel like I really need to reach to get the elbow up. In either case, any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> Archery success like golf and many other sports is dependent upon repeatability. What can you do over and over with as little variation as possible? Many pro's shoot with a high elbow and many shoot with a more flat forearm as you mentioned. Shoot your bow for a week or so one way then switch and shoot the other. Keep track of your groups. Also pay attention to things like your float pattern to see if one way gives you a better alignment. Better alignment normally leads to steadier sight picture. See the pic of Jesse Broadwater. His forearm is pretty level compared to most.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## saltywetman (8 mo ago)

your left picture looks more in line with the arrow than the right. You want to use your elbow as the reference rather than the forearm. You can see on left hand side if you draw a line from your elbow to the tip of the arrow, ignoring everything in between, the line is straighter than the high elbow on the right side picture. On the right side picture it looks like you are using more upper traps and shoulder which is likely also tensing up your neck.


----------



## spyder84 (11 mo ago)

saltywetman said:


> your left picture looks more in line with the arrow than the right. You want to use your elbow as the reference rather than the forearm. You can see on left hand side if you draw a line from your elbow to the tip of the arrow, ignoring everything in between, the line is straighter than the high elbow on the right side picture. On the right side picture it looks like you are using more upper traps and shoulder which is likely also tensing up your neck.


 Thanks for the feedback 👍🏼


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

spyder84 said:


> Thanks for the feedback 👍🏼


Need new photo without the jacket.
Wear short sleeves. Right shoulder is sky high.
Too much bend in the left elbow.

More like this will get you tighter groups.





Tops of shoulders parallel to arrow, so that means DROP the right shoulder.
LESS bend in the left elbow, so entire bow arm is parallel to the arrow
so that means elbow joint HIGHER, closer to the arrow, so left side upper arm is horizontal, like the arrow.

TOO much counter-clockwise rotation on the right wrist.
45 degrees release wrist rotation, will be a better starting point for you. CRANK the right wrist all the way to vertical,
you will get more high-low misses.



TRy that instead.


----------

